# My budget (£700) wedding journal! ****ITS TOMORROW!****



## xpatchx

So, I haven't posted in here before - I usually just hover so that I can answer some of the questions, but I decided I may as well post on here now!


https://img.weddingcountdown.com/ticker/hzl1fe0di2.png


So I'm Sarah, I'm 21 years old and I own my own business, I've been with my partner Ricki since August 2008. He worked with me at the time, came round for a movie, and never left! Here's our story!


Spoiler
He moved in with me in January 2009, and we started TTC. He planned to propose to me on the 4th of August, our one year anniversary, but the ring didn't arrive, so he postponed it (I didn't know about it but have been told since). On our Anniversary, I did a random POAS, and found out I was pregnant. We were due to move to a house from my little flat on the 13th of August, and he proposed to be the night before, whilst we lay on a mattress in our bedroom full of boxes!

We decided to leave it a year till we got married, then we had to move again in March the next year, so we couldn't get married then.

Well, in January, we just decided to go to the registry office and find out some info. When we got there, they told us we could get married in the small room, just 6 guests including us, for £101, plus £67 for the notice to marry, OR we could spend £170, plus £67, and get married in the Library room, with an aisle etc... so we booked the Library room then and there for 12th August!


We got straight into buying stuff. I got my wedding dress on eBay for £15! It's a full corset back, and a full skirt. She said it was a 20, but it came as a 24! so had to have lots taken in, but it's beautiful. It has removable straps, so I will be taking them off and wearing it with a lace shrug (£13 on eBay!) (the photo of the dress isn't me, it's the lady I bought it off... I thought it looked bigger than a 20 =()
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/WeddingDress-1.jpg

I bought a shrug off of eBay also, as I hate my shoulders. This came to around £14ish
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/Shrug.jpg

Ricki's tux was bought from Asda! His black tux, dress shirt and shoes came to £47. His, his brother (the best man), his dad, my brother and my dad waistcoat's came from eBay, for £15 each, and their cravats too, for £5 each.

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/Waistcoat.jpg

We did buy Amelia's dress on a thing called Swopshop, for £5, but it turned out to be too small (even though it was 12-18 months!) so we got another on eBay for £3.49

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/Dress-1.jpg

My original bridesmaid dresses were these from asda! The party range had a sale so I got these for £12 each. 

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/dress.jpg

Then they both stopped fitting!! My MIL went and bought dresses I really didn't like and hadnt showed me them first, so we ended up with purple polka dot dresses, and then they didn't fit luckily. Now she's ordered these:

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/prodDetailMainT.jpg




We went for our Notice to Marry a few weeks back, and we got a booklet letting us choose our songs, the wording of the ceremony, if I'll be given away, if we want to come in together or separate, whether we would like to be announced as "Mr and Mrs Smith" or anything else.

We've chosen to have Yiruma - River flows in you as my entrance song (I love Yiruma, he's a Japanese piano player!)
And Yellowcard - Only One Piano for the signing of the register
Yiruma - May Be for the photographs, and Chorus in D for our exit song!!


I'm having hair extensions put in, and my hair will be down, and curly, and one side pinned back with an ivory flower =) My bouquet is a bridesmaid posy size bouquet, of white Gerbera =)

I'm just so excited now! We've waited so long, and now it's a month and 24 days away!!! I'm so nervous of doing something wrong though!

And the best part about it? I get to meet my long term bnb buddy froggirl, who is coming all the way down from Bolton to watch me get married!!!


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo sounds like you're on the road to getting organised hun! 
My OH got his tux from Asda, and we were so surprised at the quality for the money! Very impressed!
Are you having a reception? What kind of flowers are going for? Real or fake? Fake are alot cheaper with the added bonus that you can keep them after :thumbup:


----------



## xpatchx

We aren't having flowers for the ceremony, as they have them already in there!

https://www.medway.gov.uk/community...ndmarriage/ceremonyvenues/thelibraryroom.aspx

Reception wise, we're having it at our local theatre. It cost us £70 to have it for the whole day (It's my brothers best friends mum who runs it). I'm staying with my brother and SIL the night before the wedding, and as the weddings at 2 we're gonna go up and set a load of it up, and then the reception'll be at 6.30 so we have time after the wedding to go and get it finished. It's only an amateur theatre club, and everything is quite small, but we have the whole lower half of it, so the hallway (with the bar in it) and the dressing room, and the practice room. It's all very rustic, with big wooden beams on the ceiling =)

We're not planning on many decorations as it's only little. I'm going to be making cardboar star cut outs in metallic silver card and hanging it from fishwire in the room with the disco, so they lights shine off it. My brothers doing the Dj'ing cause he has all the kit.

We're only having a finger buffet, just stuff from iceland, as we just can't afford to spend much more!

Altogether, including all the wedding fee's, my gorgeous embroidered dress, his tux, Mia's dress and all of the little extra bits to make the day perfect, we've only spent £700!


You're only getting married 3 weeks after me are you? Or is your wedding journal bit in your sig not updated? xx

YES Asda's tux's were FAB, such fantastic quality for the price. It's £95 to rent a basic one so it's an amazing price!!


----------



## NuKe

welcome! :wave: 90% of our stuff has come off ebay too! dunno what id have done without it!! love everything! ESPECIALLY the waistcoats!!


----------



## xpatchx

List of stuff!!

Bits in red still need to be bought/paid for/done!


Send out invites!

My dress - £15 on eBay!

My shoes, shrug, stockings, underwear, nails, jewellery, flower for hair, makeup, hair extensions (hair and makeup being done by me), garter

Amelia's dress, shoes, hairband (being made by me)

Bridesmaid dresses and jewellery, shoes (one is wearing her own black ones, and we're buying similar ones for the other, gifts for them (necklaces)



Ricki's tuxedo, dress shirt, shoes, hair gel, cufflinks, new socks
His cravat and waistcoat, and one's for his dad and brother and my dad and brother



Rings



Bouquet and buttonholes (white gerbera bouquet, to be delivered on day)



Notice to marry done and paid for. Still have to hand in list of songs and vows etc...

 Ceremony fully paid for


I am staying at my brother Robin's with Amelia the night before. My brother will drive me, Amelia and my dad, and my SIL will drive my bridesmaids.

Robin is the photographer. List of definite photo's wanted He is also the DJ! (I'm a lucky girl with a very talented brother!!)



Reception venue paid for (Oast house threatre) and will be opened to us early in the morning for set up.

 Food for reception (buffet), drinks to be paid for at bar by guests.

 Wedding cake to be made by a friend once paid 
for

There won't be many tables at the reception, but we have bought cracked glass tealight holders for the few tables there will be

Music (for the ceremony) and first dance song and song list for the reception

[Guest book


----------



## Mynx

I get married 11 weeks today :happydance: 

Asda tuxedos, I cant rate them enough! My OH bought a more expensive tux originally and it was too big, and not only that, he was hot and itchy in it .. turns out it was a wool mix (which alot of higher quality suits are) and he's allergic to anything with real wool in it, so the Asda tux is great as it's polyester, much lighter to wear and non itchy! :thumbup: 

£700 to do the entire wedding?!?! Wow that is absolutely amazing! Well done you guys!! I'm looking forward to seeing some piccies of the theatre (wow! What a venue!) and hearing more about your plans :flower:


----------



## Mynx

I absolutely LOVE the bridesmaid dress! I cant find that on the Asda webby tho :( They must have discontinued them after their sale .. what a bummer cos that's gorgeous! And so cheap too! 

Like Nuke says, Ebay has been a bloody godsend to us! We're doing our wedding on a budget too, I cant say we've done as well as you tho lol! Ours will have cost in all about £4k which is still pretty cheap in comparison to the average wedding... apparently the average wedding will cost around £12-£15k :shock:


----------



## xpatchx

Nuke, my waistcoats are ex rentals so perfect condition but just so cheap! I agree, what would we do without eBay?!?! I LOVE being on here, cause I can't put anything on Fb unless it's locked, and people like you, and the other girls are the ones I like to talk about it with, so it's nice to know you guys can see it here =)

I also got my underskirt from eBay for £20. It's 2 layers of net and a layer of silk to stop it rubbing. Didn't want a hooped one as it shows in the wind, but wanted my skirt to go out a little more


----------



## Mynx

I love it on here too, just being able to talk weddings till I'm blue in the face has probably saved my OH from considering early divorce :rofl: I'd have driven him mad by now and I still talk alot about the wedding to him and basically anyone who asks :haha: 
But to be able to come on here and see what the other ladies are doing for theirs is fab.... I love how diverse all our weddings are atm!


----------



## xpatchx

eBay - theyu had LOADS when my size 12 bridesmaid went to a size 8, but no size 8's =( I dunno what size your bridesmaid is but theres a size 10 one on there)
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWOT-Shimme...Dresses&hash=item1c1c9a7e4e#ht_1734wt_1139And a 12

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Unworn-lovel...n_s_Dresses&hash=item3f0ad55ad2#ht_500wt_1156


Yeah I read some of your journal! £4,000 is better than £15,000!!!! You've done stuff we havent though, place cards, lots of buttonholes etc... We just did stuff for the main wedding party haha!


----------



## xpatchx

Check out NuKe's wedding journal! Her's is beautiful, very different to the traditional wedding, with lots of colour and stuff!


----------



## NuKe

bargain!! my underskirt will be showing as its neon blue and i thought it was a good price at 100 quid, 6 layers and made to measure!


----------



## xpatchx

Thats a fantastic price considering it was made to measure and stuff! Cause I'm 6 foot tall I had very little choice when it came to second hand wedding dresses. Luckily this lady was 5'9 and wore 4 inch heels so it fits, as I'm not wearing big heels. The underskirt isn't going to be showing anyway, so I figured a cheap one would do, but I didn't expect it to be as good quality as it turned out to be!!


----------



## NuKe

6 foot! :shock: and i thought i was tall at 5'9! I have never worn heels in my life and doubt i will ever again so im adamant im wearing them, even if its just for the 15 mins ceremony! :smug:


----------



## honeybee2

your going to look like a rockabilly queen nuke! xx


----------



## vhal_x

gorgeous hun, and awesome choice of songs - LOVE Yiruma xx


----------



## xpatchx

Oh I'm so glad to have found someone else who actually know who they are! River Flows In You gives me chills, so I thought it would be fitting for my entrance!

Haha Nuke - yeah I'm a giant ='( Rather broad too, so I wanted to do the girliest wedding ever, so I could feel beautiful for the day. Long curly hair, long ivory dress, flower in my hair etc... My heels are so tiny but if I wore bigger ones I'd struggle to hold Amelia's hand haha!


----------



## NuKe

i cant do girly. its just not me at all! im also really broad (especially in the shoulders) :/


----------



## xpatchx

I've never been a girly girl. I like jewellery, and I wear skirts sometimes, but I dont wear heels, and I've never been one to have flowers and lots of pink, but I decided that cause I spent my whole life being called fatso, and manly, I would be a pretty princess for my wedding day!

This is gonna be my wedding hair, but my hair is black!

https://geishapearl.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/c_hairflower1.jpg?w=400&h=533


----------



## NuKe

LOVE the hair!!! I don't even own a skirt... :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I adore the hair! I wish mine was long enough to do that with for our wedding but I'll have no chance to grow it from a short crop into that in 11 weeks! I think my hair is too short for extensions too :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

I used to have hair down to my bum and when I was 15 I went for a trim and she cut the lot off, and it's never grown past my chin since, it just went horrid and had to be cut again. I cut it a few days before LO's birth to this:

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Amelia%20Tina%20Jessica%20Smith/Hair.jpg

But I've just let it be split and dry, and just left it to grow, and then had the ends cut off, and it seems to be growing properly now! This is it a few weeks ago, not straightened:

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Amelia%20Tina%20Jessica%20Smith/IMG_3388.jpg

I had extensions in when my hair was really short too, you just have to make sure you put enough in to "blend" it. I LOVE the long wavey look, and I was gonna have a veil, but decided it's just too much more to add financially to the wedding, so my flower will do! =)


----------



## NuKe

waow... you are like... SOOOOOOOO pretty!!! :shock:


----------



## Mynx

The long wavey look will look gorgeous on you hun, Nuke's right, you're very pretty! We have some gorgeous brides dont we :D 

As for a veil, Ebay is fab for veils altho the quality can leave alot to be desired on some of the cheaper ones (believe me, I've had 3 so far :haha:) There's also a site that HoneyBee has recommended and the prices are fab for great quality veils.. Deity Veils I think it was called.. something like that! x


----------



## xpatchx

I bought an eBay one for £15 and it fell apart on the way to me haha, and they wouldn't refund me without me sending it back... to China. Which would have cost me like £7 anyway!
I have looked at a few of them but I just cant make up my mind, and I love the flower, and dont think it'll go with a veil?

Haha, thank you both very much but I am FAR from pretty. I'm blotchy at the best of times, and chubby and have very pointy features - BUT it works for me haha!!
Mynx, by the look of your photo you are stunning - you look very behemian!

Nuke - you know I think you're gorgeous =) x


----------



## smelly07

I just have to say...............Im getting married on the 12th august to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpatchx

Are you really? Oh my gosh thats fab! I wonder if we'll have nice weather? Awh I'm actually so pleased to find someone else getting married on the same day! I've not heard of anyone else! Do you have a wedding journal I can snoop on?

<3


----------



## xpatchx

Oh I just found one of your threads about your wedding dress and having gone off it?
(BTW the dress is STUNNING! Words just cannot describe...) but I went through the same thing. I hadn't seen it in ages as it's at my brothers house in pieces so it can be made to my size, and I suddenly thought "Omg it's NOT the dress I always planned on...I think I want another" and even LOOKED for another one. I paid £15 for this £1000 dress and I just can't believe the bargain, but I worry I didn't spend enough to get the dress that would REALLY suit me.

We always said we'd buy the best dress and tux we could when we got married (not like £15,000000) but like, a good coupla hundred, and we spent £60ish altogether.

I think it's normal, you have to keep trying it on to remember just how good you feel in it!! x


----------



## smelly07

I SO hope that the weather is at least dry!!!! i had a second fitting and i do LOVE my dress i think it was because i hadnt seen it 8 months......its being adjusted at the moment.............i actually dont have a wedding journal....i'm feeling sick with nerves its coming around so quickly!!!! what time are you getting married? x


----------



## xpatchx

Haha yeah I keep getting nervous, but ours is relatively small so if I cock it up, not so many people will see it haha!
It says the start of August is gonna be "brolly and sunblock" weather. One day rain one day sun. I hope we get the sun.
I'm getting married at 2pm, how about you?

Where abouts in UK are you? x


----------



## smelly07

OMG im getting married at 2pm to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im in sussex not far from kent!!!!


----------



## xpatchx

Oh wow that's a pretty cool coincidence! I think we're just cool, that's the only explanation haha!!!! x


----------



## xpatchx

And yeah sussez isn't that far away actually! My foster parents are building a house in Flimwell in East Sussex =)


----------



## smelly07

Tee hee.........well friday 12th august 2011 at 2pm .....is the best day and time EVER to get married!!!!!!! xxxx hee hee xxxxx


----------



## xpatchx

Haha, evidently so! Awh our anniversaries will be on the same time and date! Thats pretty cool to think.
Reading your siggy, is it your daughters birthday tomorrow? If it is.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HER! <3


----------



## smelly07

hmmmmm my daughters birthday is on sunday, im not sure why my siggys are wrong!! lol xxx thank you though! x


EDIT: sorted my siggy's


----------



## xpatchx

Awh well happy birthday to your little girl on Sunday! <3 xxx


----------



## xpatchx

Right, so, I decided to have a bit of a play around (obviously rough, my makeup'll be done nicely and my hair will be long and curly) with the "style" for the wedding. I found a white strapless top, as my dress is strapless ivory. The necklace was a gift from my sister in Australia. I haven't seen her in about 8 years, but she wanted to send a gift for the wedding. Does it look okay? I didn't like it at first because I've never been one for necklaces that go that high up, and I was gonna extend it, but apparently it's supposed to go there and looks nice. Hmmm I'm still not sure!

The shrug is the one from eBay.
My hair will be long (extensions) and curly, but the flower will be in the same place.
My makeup will be the same as it is in the photo, but I'll have foundation and lipstick on in their rightful places!
I'll have the diamond heart earings in, that my daughter and partner got me for my birthday.

My brother has told me I absolutely can't have my lip stud in for the wedding, but I managed to wangle my way out of that by saying "I have to have SOMETHING in cause it'll be a big hole otherwise" so he's allowing me to have a small diamond one in there (It's MY damn wedding!!!) and my nose stud will be a small plain coloured diamond.

Hopefully by then my hideous tan line will be gone too!!

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/Wedding.jpg



And this is a photo of the cheapy shrug I got for Amelia on eBay! £2.20 altogether! It goes with the guys cravats and waistcoats. We've not really stuck to a set shade of purple, just a bit of a mix of it! =)

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/IMG_3535.jpg


----------



## xpatchx

Ohhhhhh and this is also a photo of the bridesmaid jewellery! Came to about £5 for the lot in the Sainsburys sale, with my discount too!!!

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/BridesmaidJewellery.jpg

This is my wedding ring (I have chunky fingers so wanted something dainty) My ring came to £20 in total.

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/21qePPwHKsL_SL500_AA300_.jpg

This is OH's ring, which was from The Half Price Jewellers, and came to £25 (and then an extra £5 for the box, which we're not even gonna bloody use!!) and is made of Argentium!

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/Ring.jpg


----------



## xpatchx

And this is my entrance song =) Gives me chills whenever I listen to it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOqUFqF_ZwM



Our first dance song is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac3HkriqdGQ


----------



## NuKe

i love it all!!! and i actually love your hair like it is now :blush:


----------



## xpatchx

Haha Nuke, I actually thought that when I took the photo, but I got a good angle on it. It's very sticky-outy at the bottom. If it sat nicely in a long bob, I'd have considered it.
Then again, I'd always dreamed of my wedding, and in every vision I had of it, I had long hair. I think if I left it short, I'd regret it afterwards!!!  Haha!

The one thing I ALWAYS notice about brides, apart from the dress, is the hair. In movies, when a bride walks out, if the hair isn't done so it looks weddingy/fancy, I get all glum about it haha! I'm a bit of an idiot in that way!
When I was younger, my cousin got married she scraped her hair back in a ponytail and put a flower on the bobble. I was so sad that she didn't get it done down and curly, or up in a fancy do like she wanted (she couldn't afford to have it done and didn't think she could do anything herself, but I'm doing mine myself) I don't know why but it's always been my one love, wedding hair! OH thought it was odd that I'm going for quite a simple do instead of an intricate thing, but my hair doesn't suit me up lol x


----------



## honeybee2

you look lovely!!! xx


----------



## xpatchx

Cheers HB =) xx


----------



## smelly07

It's all lovely xxxxxxxx


----------



## xpatchx

Hmm, I've found a necklace on a FB group that would have been perfect for the wedding.... but my sister asked me to wear her one, which is lovely also! I'm thinking maybe I could wear this one for some photos, just cause it's STUNNING! =)
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/photonecklace.jpg
Probably not everyone's cup of tea but I love it. She does one with purple pearls and a yellow flower. Kinda wish she did one with a purple flower instead of red! But it's so pretty =)


----------



## honeybee2

I actually quite like that ^^


----------



## xpatchx

It's beautiful isn't it!!! Only $20 too. I don't know if I should get it, if only for a few photos. I had a very set jewellery code in mind (so, like the one in the photo above) but I couldn't say no to my sister. I love my sisters one but its not what I was gonna have. 
I also don't think I'd wear my sisters one all day, as it's quite high up and I feel a little bit claustrophobic in it!


----------



## NuKe

its gorgeous!!! is it because she wants u to be seen wearing her one, or just to have to with you? cuz theres ways round this is its the latter!


----------



## xpatchx

NuKe said:


> its gorgeous!!! is it because she wants u to be seen wearing her one, or just to have to with you? cuz theres ways round this is its the latter!

I dunno, I think maybe she just wanted to be involved in the wedding somehow? Blah I dunno, it saves me money to think she wants me to wear it all day =P


----------



## xpatchx

I have been trying to contact my old Fresh Foods manager cause he's supposed to be making our cake for £30 (a two tier white cake with purple ribbon around the layers, and I'm gonna put fake gerbera's on the top) and I've been messaging him for weeks and he's not replied. I have a feeling he isn't going to be able to do it for us... I really can't afford to pay someone the proper amount for one, cause it'll be £65+ for a cake for a wedding, so it looks like I have another thing to add to my worries as I'll have to make it myself!!!

If I do have to, I'm going to get a cupcake stand, with room for a cake on the top, and do lots of white cupcakes with purple toppings, and then a white cake at the top with purple ribbon round it and the gerbera on that! Saves me faffing too much and should look "different"


----------



## honeybee2

what a shame- he's a very unreliable foods manager!


----------



## xpatchx

Haha! He just used to manage them putting out the yoghurt and meat and stuff, but he is a professional baker too. He offered to make our cake for free, but we insisted we pay at least half the price he would usually charge, so £30, and he kept saying "Let me know when you wanna discuss the official details etc..." and now he won't reply.
Bah, my cupcake cake will be brilliant ^.^ I make cakes for my friends birthdays anyway. Made my OH an xbox cake last week! I can make a simple wedding cake... I'm sure.... right? :-s

Also, I just figured out what gifts to get my bridesmaids. I found some silver heart keyrings, and they put a note on the inside of the gift box for ya! Figured that'd be ok, they're only £5.00 each but we're on such a tight budget!!!

Also I found some "personalised hankies" on eBay, for £4.00ish, so I'm going to get one for the FIL and one for the MIL =)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Why not get your cakes from M&S? We got ours from there and they have 3 for 2 on at the moment :thumbup: Here's the link. I bought the cakes and assembled them myself, removed the ribbon and put the ribbon on I wanted and then decorated it myself. We got Extra Large, Large and Medium cakes and it fed well over 100 people. This was my cake:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/Professional%20Wedding%20Photos/KC030.jpg

xx


----------



## xpatchx

Wow! We only want 2 layers so that'd be £20 and we'd have a separate cake to stick on a plate in the other room!! Probably be better than making it cause even though it'd be more expensive.... it'd save the hassle and they look lovely. All I'd have to do is buy the purple ribbon, get the stand, and some flowers! WOO!!


----------



## xpatchx

Hm, I also just changed my mind on a veil! I am now bidding on an ivory one on eBay. It's only at £4.00 and I'm the only bidder, so if it sucks I just wont use it! =-)


----------



## xpatchx

WOO! I got this veil
https://www.princesssparkle.co.uk/b...i-crystal-bridal-veil-by-blue-fairy-7695.html

For £10.50 on eBay! Second hand - but that fits in with everything else ^.^

So I got it for £66.45 off the RRP =D


----------



## honeybee2

beautiful


----------



## honeybee2

everything looks super doooper!!!!!!


----------



## xpatchx

Why is it taking so lonnngggg?
I want it to be Nuke's wedding, so i can drool over photos, and then I'll know it's almost our time too!!!! x


----------



## honeybee2

I agree, but I dont want it to rush for Nuke because once its gone- its gone iykwim? Although I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## xpatchx

Yeah definitely! I can't wait for her wedding day,b ut I want it to last forever for her. The amount of planning we all put into these days, and they really only last 14-16 hours!!!!

Am gonna will the day to go slowly for her, but the days before and after can rush! =)


----------



## xpatchx

Still can't figure out what makeup to have. I KNOW it's gonna be red lips and eyeliner and obviously mascara and foundation

PROBABLY something pin-up ish

https://static.becomegorgeous.com/img/arts/2009/Nov/02/1458/pinup_dita.jpg

Will probably have darker red lips and thinner eyeliner!


----------



## NuKe

my ears are burninggggggg...

I do think dita von teese is stunning, but i totally agree with u bout the liner, maybe a wee bit finer for u? Re lipstick, i think id need to see it on u! From what ive seen ur a very very pretty lady and i do think too much slap wud cover u up and take away from ur natural beauty! Not sucking up here, i love dark eyes etc but its honestly how i feel!


----------



## xpatchx

LOL!! Arse kisser ;-)

Nooo I completely get you. I am very pale, and freckly, and I have point features, which a lot of people think look better natural. I have a photo that we took after my brother and SIL helped me with red lipstick,although it has faded a bit by the time of the photo (It was a practice for the wedding makeup and only used cheap lipstick to save the nice one for the day)

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Wedding/Black_Shirt_2_by_xPatchx.jpg

But that's an awful angle for the photo to have been taken! Makes my head look mahoooosive! I don't want too much makeup on on the day, so thin eyeliner on the top lid, thin mascara, a light dusting of foundation, and some lippy. (Ricki's always loved me in red lipstick, hence wanting that, cause I never wear lipstick!!)

My brother figured with pale skin, and dark black hair, pale red lips would look nice! (he's my stand in Ricki, telling me what looks good and what doesn't, without being like my SIL and saying EVERYTHING looks fab!)

I did ask him to bear with me, and on the day we'll put everything together, tyr the red, and if I don't like it I'll wear pale pink!! =)


----------



## NuKe

:thumbup: well u def sound like u know wat ur doing!! Love the eyes there^^


----------



## honeybee2

Love ditta von tease make up but I agree, not as stong xx


----------



## xpatchx

Yeah I definitely want something a bit more low key. It works with my pale skin and dark hair, but I just don't suit lots of makeup, and never have!!

I'm sure I'll figure it out before the day.... hopefully?


----------



## NuKe

just keep experimenting!


----------



## Kiki1993

Wow! It's amazing you can stick to your budget! I'm struggling and our budget is £2000 (for now it can still change) :flower: 
Congrats and Ebay is my new best friend!


----------



## jellybean83

Sorry to gate crash but your dress is the same dress i had for my wedding....Its beautiful!


----------



## xpatchx

Jellybean - It is?!?! Wow! What a coincidence! Where did you get yours from? Do you have any photos I can see of you in it on your wedding day?!?!?! =-D

Haha Kiki, I would have loved a £2,000 budget, but to be fair, we'd have bought all the stuff we have now, except maybe a few more things, and maybe a better venuw for our reception (as mine has 3 little rooms, instead of one big one)
We didnt have much of a choice though really. When we planned the wedding, we hard x amount of weeks left, and x amount of money per week spare for it, which added to £700. We put my wedding undies on the credit card though, so it went up to £750 =)


----------



## Kiki1993

Thats a guestemate of a budget, will probably be half that if i don't get a job after college straight away :blush:


----------



## xpatchx

There's nothing wrong with that =) I think if I KNOW I have to stick to something, I do it. It's easy to find cheap stuff in places like The Range, Wilkinsons and obviously eBay ;-)


----------



## Tiff

Ebay has saved my bacon more times than I can count! How are plans coming along? :)


----------



## Kiki1993

It's the venue and food that is expensive, cannot find a decent viliage hall in my area :cry: Yeah to save i will be buying everything online :haha: But i cant find anywhere that allows you to do your own catering!


----------



## xpatchx

We had that issue. All the halls in our area wanted £160+, and didn't have alcohol. We were lucky to find ours for £70 including bar staff. We've put by £100 for food too so we should be okay...hopefully.


Tiff, it's getting to the point now where I keep going into a cold sweat panicking I may have forgotten something.

We've just received my hair extensions, which say full head, but there is NOT enough for a full had, unless you have super thin hair, so now have to go over my budget of £30 on them. Spent £27 on these ones, and now have to spend it again for another pack!

Only gotta buy plates/cutlery/cups for reception , the balloons, the silver and the fishing line for the stars that are going to dangle, Ricki's cuff links and a few other last minute things like foundation etc...

Although I had the mother of all awkward conversations with my SIL last night (Ricki's sister, my bridesmaid) so I'm now not sure if I have bridesmaids. Woo, how fun to have all this 4 weeks before the day eh?

Hows yours coming along Tiff? xxxx


----------



## Kiki1993

One wanted £30 a head for meals and £9.00 a head for a small buffet ... Hoping to find cheaer or someone who will let us do the buffet for the evening..and they could do the sit down meal..A compromise! :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Definitely! We couldn't find the money for a sit down meal =( Would have loved to have, but the cheapest I could find was like £25 a head. It's too much. Nearly 2 grand just for the meals? Haha... no.

It's such a shame they charge so much. It makes the day all about money! xx


----------



## Kiki1993

I know! But I feel i have to have a sit down meal for those who attend the ceremony .... I also think the OH family kind of expect it ..I'm not ruling anything out at this point though .. will be looking at pubs, hotels, places to elope and close family can come and then maybe a reception in a hall and not tell anyone its for a wedding so the rices stay down :blush: :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Thats exactly the point! You say "wedding" and the price is doubled.
My local RAF club is usually £80 to book for the evening, including bar staff, 6pm-12pm, and an hour befor ehand to set up. When I phoned them (I always book for work parties) and said I'd like to book 6pm-12pm for my wedding reception he, without realising it was someone who already knew their prices, he said "It's £45 an hour, plus bar staff wages at £3.00 per hour, with a minimum of 2 bar staff. You may use the kitchen but thats an additional £15 to hire"

So, what usually costs £80, plus our own catering, was gonna cost £321 MINIMUM.... Without food? I was not gonna do that!!

I would have loved to do a sit down meal so I can completely see why you want to!

My friend just got married and her and her husband, her mum and step dad and his mum and dad just ran off to Barbados and did it, and had a party when they got back haha! Although that was £1,000 for the groom, and £1,000 for the bride (But ALL was sorted for you, food, decs, seating etc... on the beach) and £500 per guest, for 2 weeks!
Not bad though


----------



## Kiki1993

See i would love to do that but my mum cant fly it would be too painful for her (medical problems) Do they still charge you when they find out it was for a wedding? Coz that would suck! :haha:


----------



## xpatchx

Charge for what hon? x


----------



## jellybean83

I bought it from Ebay cost me £150 then found out you can get them brand new from America for about £180!

I hate the pics of me on my wedding day but il dig out a pic of me in the dress at a fitting round my nans house....classy of what hey!!

The dress was a dream to wear though x


----------



## xpatchx

Jelly bean - I'd love to see a photo! Glad you felt good in it!! :D:D:D

So I've had a major panic today. Youngest SIL's dress was being taken in today (which may or may not have worked cause it was SO big on her) and we got a text off of oldest SIL saying HER dress is now too big.

Mother of all shit fits.

Than my FIL just randomly appeared at the door, and said "This is JUST a suggestion. We're GOING to buy the girls new dresses. That's for sure, but how do you feel about your dress?"

And I said it wasn't my DREAM dress, but it was going to be okay.

He then offered me £150 towards buying a new gown!!!!

Shock of all shocks. The in laws that didn't seem to want to do anything about the wedding, or talk about it, are buying us new bridesmaid dresses... and wanted to buy me a gown!

Issue is, I now have to find two new bridesmaid dresses, in lilac pref, but any other purple would do, and they want it to be a dress they can wear again.

Any ideas???


----------



## xpatchx

Right. Need to figure out whats left to do!

Bits in red still need to be bought/paid for/done!

Send out invites!

Ricki's holiday time booked for 2 weeks over wedding date.

Notice to marry: done and paid for. Still have to hand in list of songs and vows etc...

Ceremony: fully paid for

Witnesses: Best man (BIL) and older bridesmaid (SIL)

Weather: Check a week beforehand

Night before: staying at my brothers with Amelia.
Pack bag for this^^^ 

Me: Dress, veil, shoes, shrug, stockings, underwear, nails, jewellery, flower for hair, makeup, hair extensions (hair and makeup being done by me), garter

Ricki: tuxedo, dress shirt, shoes, hair gel, cufflinks, new socks

His cravat and waistcoats for him, his dad and brother and my dad and brother.

Amelia's dress, shoes, hairband (being made by me)

Rings: both bought

Bridesmaid dresses (got them but they dont fit now so on a rush to look for more), jewellery, shoes.

Gifts for my bridesmaids, dad and brother, FIL and MIL, and BIL (best man): ordered, awaiting arrival of bridesmaid gifts.

Transportation: My brother is driving me, Amelia and my dad. SIL is driving bridesmaids. Ribbon bought.

Parking: opposite registry office. Pay and display.

Bouquet and buttonholes (white gerbera bouquet, to be delivered on day)

Photographer: my brother. List of photo's wanted. OH's dad to take photos of him getting ready.

Videographer: Ricki's dad.

Dj: my brother (I'm a lucky girl with a very talented brother!!)

Reception venue: paid for (Oast house threatre) and will be opened to us early in the morning for set up.

Food for reception (buffet, to be bought a few days before), drinks to be paid for at bar by guests.
Wedding cake. Paying for this on Thursday 21st
for

Candle holders for tables
Candles
Balloons (to be bought and blown up the day before

Music and song for first dance: Sent to my brother.

Guest book: Bought, have to write on front page. Pen

Hen night: Booked at beefeater.


----------



## honeybee2

that was lovely of them to offer!


----------



## xpatchx

Yeah definitely! Very out of the blue, but lovely. Would have probably had a panic attack otherwise cause there was no way we could afford more dresses!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I love all your budget ideas!!!! 

I'm going to have a proper read through later but stalking!!!! :)


----------



## xpatchx

Welcome! I am already stalking yours silently =P well apart from a comment at the beginning lol!

Bought my MIL and FIL and dad personalised hankies off of eBay that came to £2.99 each, plus £1.00 p&p! They embroider them and everything lol


----------



## honeybee2

i still need to get presents, got my mums and older b'maids but thats it :blush:


----------



## xpatchx

What you got them, Hb??

I was gonna get the girls necklaces but I got the older BM one for Christmas and one for her birthday, and I didn't wanna have given her her whole jewellery collection!


----------



## xpatchx

I do feel kinda sad lately though. I was fine when it was months to go, that my mum wasnt coming to the wedding, but I keep seeing things I'd have got her as a gift, and I'd have loved to wear her charm bracelet as something borrowed. I wonder how I'll be on the day about it!!


----------



## xpatchx

WOO! I'm so happy!! I went to hand in my paperwork for the ceremony today and mentioned about my LO not sitting still, and me being worried about her running around, and she said it's perfectly fine, and asked if I could bring some socket plugs along to stop her electrocuting herself!
So now we've got everyone keeping an eye on her when she's near them

Weight off my mind!


----------



## taperjeangirl

im half way through! Your music, the piano piece sounds so familiar to something else but I can't remember the composer! Bugging me!

Also, what film did your first song feature in? another one that's bugging my brain!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

scrap that, it was on an episode of Gavin & Stacey!!! :D


----------



## xpatchx

Uhm, the first song, the one I'm walking into, is "Bella's lullaby" from Twilight I think. It's the ORIGINAL Bella's Lullaby :)


----------



## xpatchx

WOO! I had my final dress fitting today and it looks a lot better than the last one. The supportive underwear helped, and it's all tied in properly. I'm a complete hourglass, so I DO go in and out a lot, but I'm happy with it, and my brother cried!

We also went through the "something old something new something borrowed something blue" and I'm borrowing my brothers fiancee's garter (she has a french maids outfit from when she went out for a friends hen night and it comes with that lol!) and thats borrowed, my stockings have blue bows on, my brothers fiancee is buying me a horseshoe on ribbon, thats my something new and as my something old.... my dads army medal!

He doesn't talk about being in the army much because he has had a lot of nightmares about it. He was forced to do a lot of bad things. He's VERY proud of the work he did in parts of it though, and my brother has his Palestine medal in his drawer. I dont see my dad very often, but he's my best friend. He lives in France and is coming over to give me away. We're going to attach the medal to the ribbon with the horseshoe on :)

AHH so exciting!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Lots sorted today then! :)

Bellas lullaby!!!! Should have remembered that one, I'm disappointed in myself!!! 

I actually have it on my list of "reception waiting list" songs done by vitamin string quartet, It's gorgeous!


----------



## xpatchx

LOL not everyone knows it cause it's not in the film, but I've had this on my ipod since Yiruma released his album!

I'm so glad to be wearing dad's medal! I'll be so proud! ^.^


----------



## taperjeangirl

aww it is a lovely thing, I'm sure he will be proud that you are wearing it too :)


----------



## xpatchx

Hopefully. He went through a lot during his time in the army, and won't tell any of us much about it, he just says he was in the band, but you dont get a service award for being in the band. I'd be so proud to wear something of his =)


----------



## xpatchx

Oh my gosh, I just saw my counter in my signature and went all shivery. 20 days! I'm so nervous already!


----------



## taperjeangirl

i can't imagine what it's like being so close!!! I think I'll be a nervous wreck by then!


----------



## xpatchx

I am a nervous wreck haha!!

So, I had my hen night last night. We booked a meal for my little SIL to come but she didn't come in the end, and everyone else dropped out, so it was me, my friend Kirsty, my friend Dee, and my brothers fiancee and her sister. Had to phone up and go from a table for 12 to a table for 5 haha. BUT it turned out fantastic! They got me sashes and balloons and table confetti! At £13 each... it was well worth it!

Couple of photos (I wasn't feeling well and had to go get some air so I look all hot and bothered by the end, but I had a great time!, even if whenever the waitress brought people over to the seats around us, they all declined and asked to be moved somewhere else haha!)

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/Untitled-4.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/SDC13989.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/SDC13972-1.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f31/xpatchx/SDC13953-2.jpg


----------



## michyk84

2 weeks to go :) glad you had a good hen night


----------



## xpatchx

I know NERVESSSSSSS haha.

Thanks, it was fab! Over too soon though =( Only went from like 7pm till 9ish, but there's only so long you can stretch a meal, and our waitress was trying damn hard, considering we were there half an hour before we even got our meal haha


----------



## honeybee2

you look gorgeous!

I understand what you went through with the whole people dropping out- but in the end I was GLAD that people dropped out because I had my nearest and dearest with me in the end!


----------



## xpatchx

Thats what I said ! Kirsty had been my dearest friend since I started at Sainsburys, Dee is a fantastic friend, and a bnb buddy, and my sister in law and her sister are everything to me!

Was so glad they were there!!

Thanks, I felt beautiful, if a little flustered! My sister in law made me leave at the end to get some air cause apparently I stood up and my colour just drained haha


----------



## xpatchx

GOSH! It's NEXT WEEK! 11 days!!! I may vomit.

I went to the inlaws yesterday for my BIL's birthday buffet, and me and Amelia had some things we thought were mini scotch eggs, but they were tikka things, and cause I don't eat any spicy food I'm now suffering! Feeling really rather poorly, plus the nerves = NOT HELPING!

Favours are all done, bought everything else for the sweetie buffet, and the gifts etc. Just need some gift boxes and I'm set!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

oh dear! I love spicey food. I didnt when I was younger. :bunny: 11 days!


----------



## xpatchx

Haha I don't like it, and when I DO eat it, it makes me feel bleurgh lol.

My stomachs soooo bad at the moment. Need it gone soon 'cause I've got so much to do!

11 days! :sick:


----------



## xpatchx

GAH!
So we went from being told we could get in to our reception venue Thursday night to drop off decs and disco stuff, to being told they could only let us in Friday morning, and now we might not be let in till 6pm on Friday... 30 minutes before the reception starts!

I've been told if she replies tonight and we get told she can't open it till 6, we're gonna have to look elsewhere cause we just won't have time to get the stuff in and set up!!!

WAH?!?!?!?!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Eek that's a bit shit, I'm going to need HOURS to decorate my reception venue so unless they agree to let me in the day before it's a no go!


----------



## xpatchx

Yeah thats what I keep saying to my bro. The lady who runs it is my brothers best friends mum, so it wouldn't hurt her to let us in in the morning, Or for an hour the night before! [email protected]


----------



## xpatchx

Am quite angry at my BIL too, it's OH's stag night in 5 days and I gave BIL all OH's friends numbers like a month ago, and he's said "yeah I've text them loads, but not heard anything back"

Well all 6 of their phones cant be broke, and it can't be yours cause EVERYONE else gets your messages! [email protected]

I'm now sorting his stag do, although his brother doesn't know it yet! So, games night with nibbles and a bbq it is! =)


----------



## taperjeangirl

aww good for you! I'm sure your OH will appreciate it :)

I don't think I will need to organize my OH's..... they are all discussing where they can all go already!!


----------



## xpatchx

Haha well my bridesmaids forgot to sort something for me, and his BM forgot him. 

And they're all his siblings lol. It's all sorted now. bbq and stuff are set!

I can't believe I'm getting married in 8 days...


----------



## michyk84

woah nightmare over the venue & good for you sorting ohs stag


----------



## Tiff

8 days! :happydance: 

:shock: At your venue... oh my goodness!!!! That would make me LIVID. Any news on that front?


----------



## xpatchx

Not yet - they should get back to us tonight. It's too late to book anywhere else so it looks like we'll just concentrate on getting the food in, THEN get his laptop set up, with his speakers, and basic lights, and then whatever time we have left I'll sort some decorations and my brother can fit the rest of his lights.
So if it comes to it, we wont have all his lasers, or any decorations up.

I knowwwww 8 days! I'm so nervous! I keep doing the "Are you SURE you wanna get married.. cause then if you decide you're not happy you're stuck!" talk with the Oh cause I keep having bad dreams.


----------



## xpatchx

Tiff, was it you who got embroidered hankies as gifts for a couple of people? x


----------



## xpatchx

Ricki's dress shirt arrived today. We got one like 4 months ago and it's been sat in his wardrobe. Got it out to iron it yesterday and it was impossibly big/. He tried it on and it wentto his knees!!!


----------



## Tiff

xpatchx said:


> Tiff, was it you who got embroidered hankies as gifts for a couple of people? x

Sorry, just saw this. Yes, I did! I got two of them - one for each mother. My mother reads "To dry your tears as you have always dried mine" and MIL's reads "[MIL Name], Thank you for raising your son to be the man of my dreams!"

Both have our names and wedding date embroidered at the bottom. :) Got them off Etsy, they were a steal!


----------



## xpatchx

I've got some already, they were £3.50 each haha.
I got my MIL one saying "<name>, thank you for all you have done for us, love always" 
Fil's one says "<name>, thank you for being you, love always" 
and to my dad "Dad, thanks for being my best friend. Love always" and our names and wedding date on.

I was just wondering how you're gonna present them? I thought of a cd gift box, but all the ones I could find looked quite christmassy and tacky, then I thought of purple tissue paper, places around them, and then ribbon around that like a parcel.


----------



## xpatchx

Soo, I went to my brothers last night so my OH could have hs games night/stag do. Took along a cd of the music I'd burnt for the reception (which isn't big enough to have a proper dance floor, just enough room for a wiggle)

I had things like..
La Roux - In for the kill
Dirty Dancing - Time of my life
Bryan Adams - Summer of 69
Mcfly and Taoi Cruz - Shine a light
Take That - Rule the world 
Greyson Chance - Unfriend You
Whitney Houston - I wanna dance with somebody
Guns n Roses - Sweet Chilf of Mine AND November Rain

And all the typical Ymca, Barbie Girl, Ketchup Song etc...

Well, every song my brother listened to that WASNT typical party/dancy song, he frowned at me for, and jsut kept saying "the music isn't for you, it's for your guests, you can't have that at a reception!" and deleted all the music like Guns n Roses, Jacks Mannequin, Fallout Boy, Ed Sheeran etc.. which was all my choice of music.

There's 5 hour to the reception, and there's about 30 mins worth of MY music. I get that the music is for the guests to boogie too... but surely at my OWN wedding reception, I should have my music?

What have you guys done, music wise? I know most dj's have a random selection, but have you given them any "unusual" or non party songs?

I kept explaining to my brother that music is VERY important to me and that I wanted those songs, but his fiancee and her sister ganged up on me and I was out voted ='(


----------



## Mynx

It's your wedding.. if you want those songs featured in the line up of songs then you should have them hun. 
I'll be giving our DJ a list of titles, artists and genres of music that we want played during the evening. I wont give him a whole night's worth of songs lol, but I'll make sure that we have what we want as well as the guests being able to boogey on down to a good mixture of music :thumbup:


----------



## xpatchx

My brother is doing the dj'ing so I figured we would just it down and go through his music and find what we want to have on. I just said "We can have a mix!" but some of them he just wouldn't consider. He's got like 6 and a half hours worth of music for a 5 hour reception, WITHOUT my cd, so he's got enough "dancy" tracks to fill up. Just want some to make me feel comfortable!!


----------



## Mynx

Your brother has to realise that this is your day hun, not a showcase for his DJ skills ;) If you want certain music played then insist on it :hugs:


----------



## xpatchx

Hmm, it started a bit of a argument last night because he just kept saying "it's not gonna work and it'll ruin it!" and I wa like "Ah feck!" LOL

I'll play it on my phone =P


----------



## NuKe

patchy im back!!! tell ur brother to fuck off its ur wedding. <3 its soooooooo close!!!


----------



## xpatchx

YAY Nuke!! I hadn't seen you around and thought you'd left us!

I thought that and when he was telling me off for my music choices, I actually thought of you. I thought your wedding music was likely to have been a bit less... conventional. Was some of it more your taste than others?
He doesn't like the Metallica numbers, and the guns n roses tracks, but they're my favourites haha


----------



## xpatchx

So, I am all packed and ready to take Amelia and myself to my brothers for the night! My OH has just left for his parents for dinner tonight, so I officially won't be seeing him now till we're married!!!

I've written his "to do" list for tonight and the morning.

I've sorted who's cooking what and when. We've got the balloons, and the jugs and the alcohol and god knows what else. ?Now all thats left to do is go to my brothers and panic all night!!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

good luck for tomorrow my darling xxx


----------



## Mynx

Yay !! Good luck for tomorrow sweetie! Cant believe it's come round so quickly! xXx


----------



## apaton

Good luck !! Have a lovely day :) x


----------



## Scamp

2 getting married tomorrow :happydance:

How you feeling? xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Good luck today!

Hope it's amazing, can't wait for the photos!! xxxx


----------



## Mynx

Have a fantastic day sweetie! Looking forward seeing piccies :D x


----------



## Scamp

Hope you have a fantastic day hun x


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't been stalking - just found your journal today :dohh: but good luck! And I hope you have the day you've always dreamed of!! Xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hope you have a wonderful day <3


----------



## Tiff

Aaagh, I've been so busy this week I didn't get a chance to give you well wishes before today! :cry:

Hope you have a FANTASTIC day despite all the little sniggles and snaggles you got along the way. Just goes to show that you can weather any storm and doesn't matter what goes on today as you are going to be a MRS!!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Scamp

Can't wait to see the pictures :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hope everything was amazing!!


----------

